# Bunnyhop Frage



## Martin94 (11. April 2015)

Moin, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig, wenn nicht dickes Sorry 
Also ich hab ein Problem beim Bunny Hop und finde nicht raus was es ist. Ich geh vorm Sprung in die Knie und winkel meine Arme etwas an dann schmeiß ich mich nach hinten Vorderrad kommt gut hoch, soweit so gut, dann Versuch ich es mit Schwung etwas nach vorn und die Beine dabei an zu ziehen nur entweder ich rutsch ab und hau mir die Pins ins Schienbein  oder das Hinterrad kommt nicht hoch genug. Ich hab mir son Ding aus Holz genagelt womit ich die Höhe messen kann, bis 40cm komm ich locker mit dem Vorderrad drueber (hab mich dabei schon gefilmt zum Fehler analysieren ) aber das Hinterrad reisst die Latte dann immer um ob bei 40 oder bei 20cm.. kann es an den Pedalen liegen? Habe solche Plaste Flatpedale  meint ihr mit Metallpins klapt das besser? Oder liegts an der Technik? Schuhe trage ich momentan Vans die taugen denk ich mal. Hmm.. weiß net weiter  help


----------



## Martin94 (11. April 2015)

Kann auch Videos in slow motion hochladen falls das hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. April 2015)

Na, du brauchst schon eine gute Verbindung zum Bike über die Pedale. Das kann an mangelhafter Technik liegen, aber wenn die Pedale zuwenig Grip bieten, wird es schwierig!


----------



## Tobiwan (12. April 2015)

Aaallsooo, eine gute Vorübung zum Bunny Hop ist folgendes: Einfach den Lenker blitzartig hochziehen und zwar soweit, bis du im Bike praktisch aufrecht drin stehst (nicht hecklastig werden). Das Vorderrad kommt dabei richtig hoch - Nabenhöhe sicherlich über 1,20m. Probier das mal eine zeitlang ohne das Hinterrad bewusst hochzuziehen sonder konzentriere dich nur auf diesen Bewegungsablauf. Mach mal nur diesen Bewegungsablauf 30min konsequent. Schau dir dazu auch mal die guten Bunny Hop Videos an - die Jungs reissen das Vorderrad brutal hoch. 
Wenn der Bewegungsablauf verinnerlicht ist wirst du feststellen, dass das Hinterrad bereits unabsichtlich den Boden verlassen hat, als du dabei warst das Vorderrad wieder abzusetzen. Jetzt einfach noch bekannterweise die Füße anziehen und das Bike unter dir durchschieben - fertig. 
Und wenn das klappt und du mit deiner Höhe nicht zufrieden bist, dann hol dir bessere Pedale. Aber bessere Pedale bedeuten auch bessere Pins = tiefere Wunden in deinem Schienbein denn du wirst gerade beim Üben immer wieder mal abrutschen.

Für mich liegt der Schlüssel zum Erfolg im ersten Teil des Bewegungsablaufs (Vorderrad), da du ansonsten gar nicht in die Ausgangsposition für Teil zwei (Hinterrad) kommst.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (12. April 2015)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Wenn der Bewegungsablauf verinnerlicht ist wirst du feststellen, dass das Hinterrad bereits unabsichtlich den Boden verlassen hat, als du dabei warst das Vorderrad wieder abzusetzen. Jetzt einfach noch bekannterweise die Füße anziehen und das Bike unter dir durchschieben - fertig.


Zwischendurch solltest du noch nach vorne oben "gesprungen" sein und das Fahrrad dabei mittels der Pedale unter dir verkeilt haben. Dazu sollte der Grip schon gut sein.
Das Hinterrad kommt eben nicht deshalb hoch, weil du die Beine anziehst, sondern weil du über Lenker und Drehmoment des vorderen Fahrradteils arbeitest. Wenn du das hinkriegst, dann kann man durch Anziehen der Beine die letzten cm rausholen. Das gleiche gilt für das "unter sich Durchziehen". Das ist Luxus, den man sich gönnen kann, wenn die explosive Entlastung von hinten unten nach vorne oben funktioniert.
Dazu kann man nach Üben der Vorderradentlastung getrennt davon auch im Fahren die Hinterradentlastung üben, indem man von einer hecklastigen mittleren bis tiefen Position sich explosiv nach vorne oben streckt. Das Hinterrad sollte hoch kommen. (Anfangs besser mit Schienbeinschonern, sonst ) Diese Vorübungen kann man dann flüssiger aneinanderreihen und schließlich zum Bunnyhop verschmelzen.


----------



## Martin94 (12. April 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bunny-hop-fahrtechnik-versteh-mein-fehler-nicht.750022/

Moin, danke fuer die Antworten dass weiß ich zu schätzen, koennt ihr noch einen Blick in obigen Link werfen? Dort habe ich im Dirt Street Forum einen Beitrag zum Bunny Hop offen wo auch ich auch 2 Videos hochgeladen hab. Evtl erkennt ihr den Fehler ja? Danke schon mal


----------



## flyingscot (12. April 2015)

Der Bewegungsablauf ist falsch. Du versuchst aktiv das belastete Hinterrad hochzuzerren. Das funktioniert nicht. 

@Tobiwan hat es oben schon ganz gut dargestellt. Wenn das Vorderrad schön hoch gekommen ist kommt die entscheidene Bewegung: Du drückst den Lenker impulsiv nach vorne oben. Das ganze Rad wird dadurch unter dir nach vorne verlagert und das Hinterrad will abheben. Damit es wirklich abhebt, müssen nur noch die Beine "aus dem Weg": Diese geschickt einziehen ohne den Kontakt zu den Pedalen zu verlieren (sonst wird schmerzhaft). Mit "scharfen" Pedalen kann man hier auch noch etwas mehr Höhe rausholen. Aber im Prinzip geht ein Bunny Hop auch ohne am Pedal zu reißen.


----------



## Martin94 (12. April 2015)

Achso! Jetzt verstehe ich, ich werde das mal ausprobieren Danke an alle!


----------



## Marc B (14. April 2015)

Schick doch mal ein Video von Deinem Versuch, dann könne wir das besser analysieren


----------



## vicangp (19. April 2015)

Hi, 
ich arbeite nun seit kurzem auch am Bunnyhop. Habe ein Video angehängt. Sehe 2 Probleme, zum 1. ist der Manualimpuls wohl nicht ganz sauber und zum 2. kommt die Hüftbewegung irgendwie so gar nicht .
Qualität des Videos ist nicht so gut, habe eine Zeitlupe zur besseren Analyse eingebaut. Hoffe auf einige Tipps.


----------



## Marc B (19. April 2015)

Der letzte Versuch in dem Video sieht doch schon ganz gut aus, die Rodeo-Bewegung ist da. Wie Du sagst ist der Manual-Impuls mehrfach unsauber, da Du noch aus den Armen nachziehst - dadurch minderst Du den Weg von hinten nach vorne, der das HR folgen lässt. Gehe die Sache noch mal isoliert an, kurz zusammengefasst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (20. April 2015)

Oder


----------



## vicangp (20. April 2015)

Super vielen Dank, werds weiter trainieren und dann mal ein Vergleichsvideo einstellen.


----------



## jokumaxx (17. Mai 2015)

Servus! Bin auch gerade dabei den BunnyHop zu trainieren. Hab aber schon schmerzliche Erfahrungen mit den Pins der Pedale machen müssen. Ich bin mehr im CC unterwegs, lass es aber bergab schon gern laufen. Gibt es Schienbeinschoner die einfach anzulegen sind? Ich mein die man evtl. bei einer Tour schnell mal anlegen kann?
Danke schon mal für die Antworten!


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Mai 2015)

jokumaxx schrieb:


> Servus! Bin auch gerade dabei den BunnyHop zu trainieren. Hab aber schon schmerzliche Erfahrungen mit den Pins der Pedale machen müssen. Ich bin mehr im CC unterwegs, lass es aber bergab schon gern laufen. Gibt es Schienbeinschoner die einfach anzulegen sind? Ich mein die man evtl. bei einer Tour schnell mal anlegen kann?
> Danke schon mal für die Antworten!


Evtl. die hier:
http://www.amazon.de/Oneal-Straight-Guard-Schienbeinschoner-schwarz/dp/B004KDBH82


----------



## jokumaxx (18. Mai 2015)

Danke schon mal für den Tipp! Ich glaub die Scheinbeinschoner werd ich mal bestellen!


----------



## Guru (18. Mai 2015)

Alternativ: Lange Socken mit integrierten Schienbeinschonern. Merkt man nichts von beim Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unterlandler (26. Mai 2015)

vicangp schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich arbeite nun seit kurzem auch am Bunnyhop. Habe ein Video angehängt. Sehe 2 Probleme, zum 1. ist der Manualimpuls wohl nicht ganz sauber und zum 2. kommt die Hüftbewegung irgendwie so gar nicht .
> Qualität des Videos ist nicht so gut, habe eine Zeitlupe zur besseren Analyse eingebaut. Hoffe auf einige Tipps.



versuch mal nicht in der tiefen Position anzufahren (du kommt schon tief gebeugt im Video daher), sondern nutz das tiefgehen schwungvoll mit, dann kriegts du das Vorderrad auf einmal viel höher, Mir ist folgender Satz in einem Video aufgefallen und das hat unheimlich geholfen: "*Vigorously *pump or sink your weight into the front wheel, then explode the bar upwards to your chest."
Wenn du sekundenlang schon in der tiefen Position daherkommts, verschenkst du die gesamte Energie die ein 'rebound' des Reifens und der Federung bringt. Also voll in die Federung pumpen und dann den Rebound verstärken, in dem du dich genau im Rebound-Moment nach hinten wirfst. Was mich erstaunt, daß nur wenige Videos auf diesen Effekt hinweisen.


----------



## Marc B (27. Mai 2015)

Liegt daran, dass es dazu verschiedene Lehrmeinungen gibt  Ich finde es beim Tiefgehen besser weiterhin neutral locker am Lenker zu bleiben und den Schwung aus den Beinen zu holen. Sonst habe ich zuerst eine Liegestütze mit Druck in der Hand, was mir Dynamik raubt. Da die Bewegung eh kraft-mäßig aus den Beinen kommt und die Arme nur die Zugkräfte übertragen, lasse ich diese Liegestütze vorne weg und behalte die Körperlast auf den Beinen (Ellenbogen gehen natürlich trotzdem weit raus und Schulterachse senkt sich ab).


----------



## Unterlandler (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo Marc, du hast Recht, dass natürlich die meiste Energie aus den Beinen kommt - das habe ich nicht vollständig geschrieben - aber schon so gemeint, trotzdem hat mir das dynamische Ausnutzen des Rebound enorm viel Höhe des Vorderrades gebracht, man ist ja nur ein zwei zehntel Sekunden unten, dann schnalzt das Rad eh schon nach oben.  Das nach unten in die Federung pressen passiert natürlich mit Armen UND Beinen. In diesem Video   



   ist das super zu sehen und der Typ erwähnt das auch klar (ab 2:13).

Die 'Liegestütz' hat man doch, wenn ich zuvor schon in der tiefen Position auf dem Absprung 'lauere' - oder verstehe ich dich falsch?


----------



## mcsel68 (30. Mai 2015)

Moin,

Die Energie kommt nicht aus den Beinen, dann müssten ja die Bahnfahrer mit dicken Beinen viel höher kommen als Rest der Welt. Das hochziehen des Vorderrades kann auch falsch verstanden werden. Man darf auf keinen Fall am Lenker nur ziehen, hier wären wir bei den Liegestützen.

Es ist in meinen Augen eine Technikfrage, um die Impulse geeignet zu nutzen und die Impulsvektoren entsprechend im zeitlichen Ablauf umzulenken. Der Hauptimpuls kommt dabei aus dem Oberkörper indem man zunächst zum Lenker mit dem Oberkörper ran geht während die Ellenbogen nach außen zeigen. Im nächsten Augenblick drückt man den Oberkörper umgehend im richtigen Moment (um auch die Reboundeffekte der eigenen Knochen, Reifen, Federung zu nutzen) impulsartig nach hinten, bis die ausgestreckten Arme den Lenker mitreißen. Hierbei ist es extrem wichtig das Vorderrad schnell (Kraft kommt auch aus Geschwindkeit, nicht nur aus reiner Muskelmasse) hoch zu bekommen, bis man mit der Hinterradbremse gar den Überschlag verhindern muss. Je mehr Power man hier mitnimmt, desto höher wird dann der Bunnyhop (die Geschichte mit den englischen Bunnyhop -aka Schweinehop - sollte man dringend vergessen).
Man selbst steht dann vertikal auf dem Bike und der Lenker kommt so zur Hüfte. Mit dem Vorderrad bleibt man damit am zu überwindenden Hindernis schon einmal nicht hängen. Anschließend zieht man langsam die Beine nach oben an, ohne die Pedale zu verlieren. Es entsteht ein leichter Anpressdruck am Drehpunkt (Pedale) in dem man gleichzeitig auch die Arme wieder ausstreckt und das Bike unter sich relativ gesehen nach vorne zieht. Der eigene Hintern wandert dabei in Richtung Hinderradnabe und man zieht weiterhin die Beine nach, um den Drehpunkt für den Impuls weit oben zu halten. Während das Vorderrad bereits am sinken ist, steigt dann unausweislich das Hinterrad auf um das Hindernis ebenfalls zu überwinden.

Thats it.

Die einzelnen Positionen sind im obigen Video prima dargestellt. Die Einzelübungen ebenfalls sehr sinnvoll. Bitte ohne Klickis und am besten mit Hardtail üben, damit man seine Technik verbessert und nicht von der Biketechnik abhängig ist.

Wer das und viel mehr live mit Videoanalyse lernen möchte, kann sich gerne zum Thema Fahrtechnik bei mir melden.

Lg und allzeit Kette rechts


----------



## Marc B (1. Juni 2015)

mcsel68 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Die Energie kommt nicht aus den Beinen, dann müssten ja die Bahnfahrer mit dicken Beinen viel höher kommen als Rest der Welt. (...) Der Hauptimpuls kommt dabei aus dem Oberkörper indem man zunächst zum Lenker mit dem Oberkörper ran geht während die Ellenbogen nach außen zeigen. Im nächsten Augenblick drückt man den Oberkörper umgehend im richtigen Moment (um auch die Reboundeffekte der eigenen Knochen, Reifen, Federung zu nutzen) impulsartig nach hinten, bis die ausgestreckten Arme den Lenker mitreißen.(...)



Die Beine haben mehr Kraft für einen dynamischen Impuls (!) als der Oberkörper (Absenken und Aufrichten der Schulterachse isoliert). Wenn man also mit abgesenktem Sattel fährt, kann aus den Beinen sehr viel Schwung holen und den Impuls somit ideal starten. Da braucht man auch keine Sprinter-Beine zu, es geht um Dynamik und nicht Maximalkraft. Es gibt sicherlich mehrere Varianten, aber die mit der Streckung der Beine halte ich für sehr sinnvoll und hilfreich (vor allem wenn es nachher zum Manual übergeht).


----------



## mcsel68 (1. Juni 2015)

In den Beinen braucht man nur so viel Kraft , wie in einer Kniebeuge bei der man seine eigene Masse zzgl des Rucksacks vom Biken schnell  hochrücken will.
Der eigene Körper macht sozusagen ein Teilrotation und man benötigt weniger Kraft um den Oberkörper in Rotationsbewegung zu versetzen. Wenn man dann am "rotieren" ist (also den Oberkörper nach hinten impulsartig bewegt), streckt man sich einfach nur und nimmt das Vorderrad mit hoch. Rest wie oben beschrieben...


----------



## Marc B (1. Juni 2015)

Es sollte sich halt gut ergänzen, deshalb halte ich die Beinarbeit für sehr wichtig


----------



## mcsel68 (1. Juni 2015)

Auf dem Bike ist immer die Arbeit des gesamten Körpers wichtig, anderenfalls wird man nur gefahren (leider nur vom Bike ohne Fahrer *g*) und fährt nicht selbst 
Und letztlich ist es egal welche Erklärung einen an Ziel führt, Hauptsache man beherrscht dann den Bunnyhop um elegant Hindernissen auszuweichen und letztlich damit schneller werden


----------



## Alumini (30. Juni 2015)

@mcsel68: Du bist Fahrtechniklehrer? ...
Ich nicht. Vielleicht habe ich deswegen ein deutlich anderes Verständnis von der Bewegung.



mcsel68 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Die Energie kommt nicht aus den Beinen, dann müssten ja die Bahnfahrer mit dicken Beinen viel höher kommen als Rest der Welt.


Totaler Quatsch. Hättest Du Volleyballer gesagt, würd's vielleicht besser passen.



> Das hochziehen des Vorderrades kann auch falsch verstanden werden. Man darf auf keinen Fall am Lenker nur ziehen, hier wären wir bei den Liegestützen.


Gezogen wird überhaupt nie. Und Liegestütze können nicht ziehen, da sie aus einer Absenk- und einer Drückbewegung (Streckung) bestehen. Man macht sie (wenn man sie überhaupt macht) als Auftaktbewegung zur Muskelvorspannung und zum Schwungholen im Rumpf. Analog Stemmschritt bei Sportarten mit Absprung (Weitsprung, Handball, Volleyball, bspw.). Erleichtert die Sache, ist aber nicht generell unbedingt notwendig. Am Ende eines Liegestützes sind die Arme gestreckt. Gezogen wird wenn, dann fälschlicherweise durch Anziehen der Arme in der Streckphase. 



> Es ist in meinen Augen eine Technikfrage


Ahso. Ok. ;-)



> [...], um die Impulse geeignet zu nutzen und die Impulsvektoren entsprechend im zeitlichen Ablauf umzulenken.


Ja, jetzt ist es jedem klargeworden. 



> Der Hauptimpuls kommt dabei aus dem Oberkörper indem man zunächst zum Lenker mit dem Oberkörper ran geht während die Ellenbogen nach außen zeigen. Im nächsten Augenblick drückt man den Oberkörper umgehend im richtigen Moment (um auch die Reboundeffekte der eigenen Knochen, Reifen, Federung zu nutzen) impulsartig nach hinten, bis die ausgestreckten Arme den Lenker mitreißen. Hierbei ist es extrem wichtig das Vorderrad schnell (Kraft kommt auch aus Geschwindkeit, nicht nur aus reiner Muskelmasse) hoch zu bekommen, bis man mit der Hinterradbremse gar den Überschlag verhindern muss. Je mehr Power man hier mitnimmt, desto höher wird dann der Bunnyhop (die Geschichte mit den englischen Bunnyhop -aka Schweinehop - sollte man dringend vergessen).


Völliger Quatsch. Rebound der eigenen Knochen?? Kraft wird zum Anheben des VR nicht benötigt. Die spätere Sprunghöhe ergibt sich auch nicht aus der Geschwindigkeit mit der das VR hochgebracht wird, sondern aus dem nachfolgenden "Absprungimpuls". Es wird auch schonmal überhaupt gar nichts hochgerissen!

Es wird ein Hebel erzeugt. Der Drehpunkt ist die HR-Achse. Der Oberkörper rotiert nach hinten (Schwung hilft hier, geht aber auch ohne). Die Arme ziehen (passiv/gestreckt) den Lenker/das VR mit in die Rotation. Gleichzeitig gibt man aus den Füßen den Rotationsimpuls quasi durch die Pedale nach vorne weiter. Wer sich traut, in der Bewegung den Hintern weit genug (weit? noch weiter!) nach hinten heraus zu schieben, wird bereits in einer sehr, sehr langsamen Bewegung, bei der dann aus den Fußgelenken heraus ein kräftiger Impuls gegeben wird, als ob man mit den Fersen die Pedale in die Vorderradnabe kicken will, eine HEBELWIRKUNG um die HR-Nabe erzielt, die das VR bis in die Senkrechte hebt. Man es nur langsam genug machen und sich trauen den Körper weiterhin hinten zu behalten und die Fersen weiter nach vorne zu drücken. Die Bewegung ist schwierig zu beschreiben, aber gerissen wird hier definitiv nichts!

Man merkt in der Bewegung sehr gut ob man schon sauber um den Drehpunkt gehebelt, oder doch nur etwas hochgerissen hat. Reißen ist gepfuscht. Punkt. Hat man das VR jetzt in einer sanften Bewegung hochgezogen, streckt man die Beine bis in die Füße und bringt man die Hüfte nach vorne und berührt den Vorbau. Langsam, zunächst mal. VR dabei möglichst hoch, annähernd senkrecht ist mit etwas Übung recht bald möglich. Nicht immer, aber immer öfter. Fehlerquelle: Hektik. Man bricht aus Angst gerne ab und geht zu früh mit Hüfte und Oberkörper nach vorne. Das VR ist noch nicht wirklich oben, der Körperschwerpunkt nicht weit genug hinten und man fällt von alleine nach vorne. Resultat: 5cm Höppchen, wenn man noch einen "Absprung" hinbekommt. Oder gefühlter Beinahe-Überschlag, aufgrund des "Absprungimpulses". Daher: erstmal langsam herantasten.



> Man selbst steht dann vertikal auf dem Bike und der Lenker kommt so zur Hüfte. Mit dem Vorderrad bleibt man damit am zu überwindenden Hindernis schon einmal nicht hängen. Anschließend zieht man langsam die Beine nach oben an, ohne die Pedale zu verlieren. Es entsteht ein leichter Anpressdruck am Drehpunkt (Pedale) in dem man gleichzeitig auch die Arme wieder ausstreckt und das Bike unter sich relativ gesehen nach vorne zieht. Der eigene Hintern wandert dabei in Richtung Hinderradnabe und man zieht weiterhin die Beine nach, um den Drehpunkt für den Impuls weit oben zu halten. Während das Vorderrad bereits am sinken ist, steigt dann unausweislich das Hinterrad auf um das Hindernis ebenfalls zu überwinden.


Fast. Die Primärbewegung ist das nach Vorne-schieben (bzw. Vorne-oben-ziehen, wenn man mit wirklich senkrechtem VR dasteht) des Lenkers durch die explosive Streckung der Beine ("Absprung"). Das Anziehen der Beine und das weiter beschriebene ist eine Folgebewegung daraus.


----------



## mcsel68 (30. Juni 2015)

Ja, bin Fahrtechniktrainer und meine Schützlinge erlernen das auch bei mir. Letzteres ist für mich auch die Hauptsache.

Bekanntlich führen viele Wege nach Rom, wenn Du es mit Deiner Erklärung deinen Schützlingen beibringen kannst: suppi 

Hauptsache mehr Leute beherrschen den Sport sicherer.

Wobei ich meine einen Widerspruch zu erkennen. Du schreibst, es wird nicht gezogen und weiter unten ist dann doch vom ziehen die Rede und wenn ich mir so die Videos so angucke kann ich auch keinen Drehpunkt um die HR Nabe erkennen. Du möchtest auch nicht sehen, wie Neulinge sich verhalten von man vom abspringen spricht. Da bleibt kein Fuß auf dem Pedal. Aber wie gesagt, wenn es bei Dir auch klappt und Du es jemanden beibringen kannst ist der Weg dorthin egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (30. Juni 2015)

Der Widerspruch ist keiner, ich schreibe extra von passiv/gestreckten Armen. Natürlich wird der Lenker von der Bewegung mitgezogen, da das ja der Sinn des Ganzen ist. Wie man dort hinkommt, ist aus meiner Sicht nicht egal. Es gibt Unterschiede in den Details der Techniken, jedoch ist das was Du als "Technik" beschreibst so daneben und falsch, das auch ein BunnyHop-artiges Ergebnis nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen kann. Sorry.

Der Drehpunkt beim VR anheben ist immer die Hinterradnabe, es sei denn Du ziehst die HR Bremse, oder hast ein nicht-fixiertes Klapprad. Könnte man wissen, als "Fahrtechniktrainer". Habe ich übrigens genauso in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, wie "Absprung". ;-)

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass Du es in der Praxis ganz anders ausführst, als Du es hier beschreiben kannst, aber das wäre dann noch ein weiterer Grund warum ich lieber auf bewährte Schulen zurückgreifen würde.

Ist wirklich nicht persönlich gemeint, kenne Dich ja nicht, aber das was Du da schreibst ist einfach nichts. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leertaste (30. Juni 2015)

Gott bin ich froh es so gelernt zu haben , wie ich es lernte :

In jungen Jahren mit nem *HARDTAIL *...

Ich habe , bei meinem doch recht späten , Umstieg auf ein Fully sehr schnell gemerkt dass ein BH "etwas" schwerer ist als mit einem HT !
Klar kann ich locker nen BH mit nem Fully machen , aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher :
Mit nem HT ist es für Einsteiger wesentlich leichter zu erlernen als mit nem Fully !

Und es ist völlig schnurz ob Bärentatzen , Flat oder sonst was - wobei , ich bin mir sicher : je weniger Grip die Pedale desto besser fürs Training .


----------



## mcsel68 (30. Juni 2015)

@Alumni
genau an solcher helfe ich aus und die Schützlinge sind begeistert. Ob Dir meine Erläuterungen gefallen oder nicht, juckt mich dabei nicht.
Wie vielen hast Du es denn schon beigebracht und welches Feedback hast Du erhalten?

@Leertaste
Fully sind zum Shreddern. Für feinste Technik ist ein Hardtail in meinen Augen das Allerbeste


----------



## Leertaste (30. Juni 2015)

mcsel68 schrieb:


> @Leertaste
> Fully sind zum Shreddern. Für feinste Technik ist ein Hardtail in meinen Augen das Allerbeste


Darum geht es !
Ich kenne einige Leute die direkt , ohne Fahrtechnik , mit nem Fully , am besten noch mit nem "krassen DHer" anfangen ...
Ich rate immer davon ab ... naja ... bin dann zwar in dem Moment (oder auch darüber hinaus) der Dussel der den anderen nur die Fullys , die teilweise besser sind als meins , nicht gönnen will - aber damit kann ich leben 

Ich sehe das "Ergebnis" ja dann auf den Trails und erläutere dann bei gegebenem Anlass noch mal mein Statement bezüglich Anfänger + Fully ...


----------



## Marc B (11. Oktober 2015)

Sodale, wir hatten ja hier über die Streckung der Beine beim VR-Hoch-Impuls gesprochen, hier meine neue Methodik dazu:


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Oktober 2015)

Ah, hast du das jetzt mal mit dem Manual-Impuls aufgegriffen, sehr schön. Ich darf nach einem Zehenbruch jetzt wieder praktisch bei Null anfangen, kurz nachdem ich endlich mal den Bewegungsablauf wenigstens halbwegs drin hatte.


----------



## Marc B (12. Oktober 2015)

Heal up soon! Das Gehirn wird da schon was gemerkt haben was die Bewegung angeht  Ja, der Manual-Impuls wird da unterschiedlich gedeutet, diese tiefe Variante finde ich sehr hilfreich. Bei der FT-Ausbildung wird der Fokus ja auch eine Streckung der Beine und die Bewegung nach oben-hinten gesetzt - für Bunny Hop, Wippe und längere Manuals m.E. nicht optimal.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## everywhere.local (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich frage mich gerade ernsthaft, wie ich den ganzen Scheiss wie Bunnyhop, Wheelie,... ohne Youtube, IBC und 29"-eBikes lernen konnte 

Nicht falsch verstehen: ich finde Tutorials super. Aber manche User (denke an niemanden bestimmtes) meinen wohl, dass man mit viel Theorie weniger Praxis benötigt


----------



## Marc B (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe es damals mithilfe der Zeitschriften-Artikel von Stefan Herrmann und Manfred Stromberg gelernt, z.B. musste ich vom Standard-Hop zum Bunny Hop umlernen, was eine Weile gedauert hat. Das Buch von Hans Rey war auch super für Inspirationen. Als ich 2001 mal bei einem Camp war, konnte unser "Trainer" nicht viel helfen, war ein Racer mit sehr schweigsamer Art und ohne Ausbildung.

Ride on, Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (12. Oktober 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Das Buch von Hans Rey


Ok, das hatte ich auch in meinem 2. oder 3. Jahr 
Habe alles mit nem Kumpel zusammen by-doing gelernt... hatte natürlich einige Jahre der Auf- und Ausbesserung zur Folge 
Aber ich denke, mittlerweile komme ich ganz gut zurecht


----------

